# Is the transpro heat press machine any good??



## monajoy (Aug 7, 2010)

I am just wanting to do transfers, rhinestone on t-shirts and mousepads. A few extra dollars on the side. Maybe some shows also because I sell jewely and embroidery items also. Should I move up to a better machine or is this one good enough for a small usage?


this is a transpro 15 x 15 
*Features:
*

Prints ALL types of heat transfers (including computer generated transfers) and lettering materials
Designed for maximum pressure
Automatic reset digital timer
Digital temperature control
More heating element
Scratch-resistant, baked-on powder coat finish
Heavy duty silicone rubber base pad
Easy to set pressure control


----------



## heat transfer (Aug 7, 2010)

yes, 15*15 is enough,

maybe you have a large qty to do, try a automatic one.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

This heat press is great for small usage or production. We have customers that use them day in and day out for their production.


----------



## SoloStampede (Aug 4, 2007)

question is tho, are your designs going to be no larger than 15x15...


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

Agree with Solo. Last thing you need is to have a great press and then it's too small for what you want to do. I went 16 x 20 with the thought that I "may" need it some day. It costs less than buying a new press just to get a bigger one. Cost is one thing but if you can, go larger.


----------



## SoloStampede (Aug 4, 2007)

I bought the Sunie 16x24 and I sold my 15x15 on ebay.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

I was able to get my DK-20 16x20 auto open as a show demo at a great price. A workhorse for me. Only thing is that, at high pressure, when it opens that sucker shakes the whole house. lol


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

SoloStampede said:


> question is tho, are your designs going to be no larger than 15x15...


Make no difference. You can apply oversize designs on a 15x15. Please check out our video.


----------



## monajoy (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for the words of wisdom. I am wanting to keeping my machine cost down and this one seems to be my best choice. I will only be applying rhinestone decals and want something portable. A little more research then purchase. I love this site.


----------



## rosee432 (Jun 16, 2014)

monajoy said:


> Thanks to everyone for the words of wisdom. I am wanting to keeping my machine cost down and this one seems to be my best choice. I will only be applying rhinestone decals and want something portable. A little more research then purchase. I love this site.


Hi all! I hope I can get a response. I am thinking of purchasing the same heat press discussed here. I wanted to know if this machine (if any of that matter) can press plastic materials on to shirts? And If I wanted to put both plastic and graphics, would they have to be pressed separately or can be done together? 

Thanks a bunch to anyone helping out a fellow citizen!


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

The heat press can apply any material that is designed for application by a machine of this type. I am not familiar with a plastic material that can be applied to a fabric. Can you please provide some details?


----------



## rosee432 (Jun 16, 2014)

It would be plastic pockets. What do you think?


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Honestly, I do not know. If you would like to send us a couple we will be pleased to test it for you.


----------



## rosee432 (Jun 16, 2014)

I don't have anything to send (I'm doing my research before purchasing any machines/supply's). 

If plastic can't be pressed on, I'm assuming that it would have to be glued or stitched on?


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

I would think that plastic will melt.


----------

